# Công dụng của men vi sinh cho bé Culturelle Probiotics Kids Packets.



## mekhoeconthongminh (31/8/20)

Men vi sinh Culturelle Probiotics Kids sản xuất lợi khuẩn Lactobacillus GG, một trong những chủng lợi khuẩn được nghiên cứu phổ thông nhất, có khả năng còn đó trong môi trường acid bao tử khắc nghiệt giúp thăng bằng hệ vi sinh vật con đường ruột và đã được xác nhận là an toàn, giúp hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ nhỏ.

Men tương trợ tiêu hoá Probiotic Culturelle đã được nghiên cứu và chứng minh độ an toàn lúc dùng cho con nít và những nghiên cứu khoa học đã chỉ ra rằng, men tương trợ tiêu hoá Probiotic Culturelle:

– Giúp hỗ trợ hệ thống bảo kê tiêu hoá tự dưng của trẻ con

– Giúp giảm sự khó chịu về tiêu hóa đôi khi xảy ra






*Thành phần men vi sinh tương trợ hệ tiêu hóa cho bé Culturelle Probiotics Kids Packets.*

Thành phần dinh dưỡng: Xylitol, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Vegetable Juice Color, Natural Berry Flavor, Citric Acid, Malic Acid, Magnesium Stearate, Silica..

Sản phẩm ko chứa: Gluten, sữa, lactose, ko mùi vị, thêm màu sắc, chất bảo quản, nấm men hay đậu nành.

Men vi sinh cho bé Culturelle Probiotics Kids Packets Hộp 30 gói

*Công dụng men vi sinh cho bé Culturelle Probiotics Kids Packets.*

✓ Tương trợ sức khỏe của trẻ bằng cách xúc tiến sự thăng bằng của vi khuẩn rẻ trong con đường tiêu hoá, giúp bé ăn ngon miệng hơn.

✓ Hỗ trợ hệ thống miễn nhiễm tự nhiên của trẻ, giúp khiến cho giảm sự khó chịu tại các con phố tiêu hóa thường xuyên ở con nhỏ – bao gồm cả ỉa chảy hay cảm giác khó chịu đại quát.

✓ Culturelle Kids Probiotic dạng gói thuận tiện dùng, đặc thù là cho em bé.

✓ Không mùi vị, vì thế bạn sở hữu thể thêm vào đồ ăm, thức uống để bé dễ sử dụng.

*Hướng dẫn Check Code sản phẩm*

- Bước 1: Các bạn vào app store trên smartphone down phần mềm Barcode Scanner

- Bước 2: Sau đó Open ứng dụng, đưa camera tới nơi mã vạch và bấm nút "Scan"

- Bước 3: Kết quả Metadata: Tên nước viết tắt chính là nước nguyên cớ.

- Bước 4: Kích vào Product search hoặc web search là ra sản phẩm ấy trên Google






*Hướng dẫn tiêu dùng men vi sinh Culturelle Probiotics Kids*

Đối có trẻ trong khoảng 1 tuổi trở lên: Trộn 1 gói/lần vào thức ăn hoặc đồ uống đam mê của bé.

Không nên thêm đồ ấm, hot hoặc nước tiểu khát.

Uống một gói hàng ngày để hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa, nâng cao cường sức đề kháng.

Để giảm bớt các vấn đề hiểm nguy về tiêu hóa, có thể tiêu dùng 2 gói/ngày (1 gói buổi sáng, một gói buổi tối). có thể uống lúc no hoặc lúc đói.

Đối sở hữu bé từ 3 tuổi trở lên: Nên bổ sung Probiotic Culturelle dưới dạng viên kẹo nhai.

Đối sở hữu trẻ sở hữu cân nặng trên 45 kg, nên tiêu dùng chế phẩm bổ sung dưới dạng viên nang.

*Lưu ý khi sử dụng*

– Nữ giới đang sở hữu thai, cho con bú hoặc người đang sử dụng bất cứ cái thuốc khác, người chuẩn bị phẫu thuật cần tham khảo quan điểm thầy thuốc, dược sĩ trước lúc tiêu dùng.

– Ngừng dùng và tham khảo ý kiến thầy thuốc, dược sĩ giả dụ có phản ứng bất lợi xảy ra.

– Để xa tầm tay trẻ thơ. Nên bảo quản ở nhiệt độ thấp hơn 22°C, đậy nắp kín.

*Hướng dẫn đặt hàng men vi sinh Culturelle chính hãng, giá rẻ*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết bán hàng 100% chính hãng

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh



Số điện thoại: 0942.666.800


----------

